# Fish Pond in Port O'Connor is on Fire!!!



## POCJedi (12 mo ago)

As the title states, for the past few months, Fish Pond has been, and is currently chalked with trout, and reds. I've included images of the best routes to access Fish Pond. All areas highlighted in red are holding fish, and should be waded. Additionally, all areas highlighted in blue should be drifted, as the depth is not conducive to wading. If I can be of any assistance, please feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Great report. Great area. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wparker (Sep 2, 2014)

I can agree that Fish Pond is a great place to fish when they are in there.


----------



## clousercaster (Jul 23, 2014)

A word of caution to anyone now trying to get into Fish Pond for the first time after seeing this alluring post. 

Both of the run lanes marked on the OP's google earth images are correct, but they are tight (boats coming in and out at same time will need to pass very close) and require shallow draft boat unless water is high.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

2 posts in and gives away his honey hole


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Maybe so maybe not, Use the information if you like but maybe the guy is just trying to help someone.
I know totally unheard of in today's world.


----------



## clousercaster (Jul 23, 2014)

If he was trying to help "someone" he would have sent this information directly to that person. This post is public and clearly intended to do more harm than good. Its a shame.


----------



## ACORDERO (Jul 20, 2021)

EIGHTSKATE said:


> Maybe so maybe not, Use the information if you like but maybe the guy is just trying to help someone.
> I know totally unheard of in today's world.


I am a first generation fisherman and I can honestly say that the one thing I hate the most about this sport is how people look down their noses at new people coming into this sport. If you don't have the best gear or running one of the big name boats your are not worthy of their advise instead of giving helpful advise they laugh or point fingers. Much respect for your post.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

ACORDERO said:


> I am a first generation fisherman and I can honestly say that the one thing I hate the most about this sport is how people look down their noses at new people coming into this sport. If you don't have the best gear or running one of the big name boats your are not worthy of their advise instead of giving helpful advise they laugh or point fingers. Much respect for your post.



Yep and Its in every sport. Always the "elitist" but ole grandpa used to smoke down the trout in a riveted jon bolt and hunt low fence with a single shot.... crazy how weve gotten so far past the point of what/why we are doing it, just to one up the next guy trying to enjoy himself.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Acordero...
Let us know how you feel after you have been doing this for a while. Especially if you are a weekend fisher. Let us know how you feel when you have worked hard to find a few fish and someone pulls right in on you and your area and he does a couple loop passes using his tower boat and then runs off seeing he has scattered the fish. Wait till you have spent the time and money to take your kids fishing and you get run a few times. Ever been really stuck? Costs are $ 400.00 or more to get out if you're lucky. I've been there and it isn't fun.

This thread is potentially dangerous! These boat routes, as shown are not easy for an accomplished boat operator. Winter low water conditions make it even more dangerous. Getting stuck back in these back lakes is no fun especially when your boat is not meant for super shallow conditions. You want to go back there, hire a skinny water fly guide who is local and well seasoned. I truley believe the original poster thinks this thread is funny. He'd love seeing all that read this stuck back in Fishpond. He must have stock in Boat US or has a repair shop near by. ^ss H0(e!


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

ACORDERO said:


> I am a first generation fisherman and I can honestly say that the one thing I hate the most about this sport is how people look down their noses at new people coming into this sport. If you don't have the best gear or running one of the big name boats your are not worthy of their advise instead of giving helpful advise they laugh or point fingers. Much respect for your post.


Nobody was laughing at the post. It was being pointed out that, at a minimum, the post seemed a little fishy, and as one member mentioned, somewhat reckless. You joined this site 6 months ago and if you’ve checked in from time to time you would have found that this site is overwhelmingly comprised of good hearted outdoorsman who love the sport as much as the next guy and are always willing to answer questions and give their best advice. They run everything from Jon boats to the fastest, skinniest flats boat ever cut from a mold.……they fish with Ugly Sticks, top of the line custom rods, and everything in between.………if you ever had a question about any one of these it wouldn’t take long for fellow members to chime in and give their best advice on the best motor to pair with that Jon boat or the most efficient prop to run on that 6 figure flats machine with a Mercury 400 hanging off the back of it. I gather from your post that you may have had a bad experience somewhere but I’m willing to bet it wasn’t here.


----------



## ACORDERO (Jul 20, 2021)

Prizepig said:


> Nobody was laughing at the post. It was being pointed out that, at a minimum, the post seemed a little fishy, and as one member mentioned, somewhat reckless. You joined this site 6 months ago and if you’ve checked in from time to time you would have found that this site is overwhelmingly comprised of good hearted outdoorsman who love the sport as much as the next guy and are always willing to answer questions and give their best advice. They run everything from Jon boats to the fastest, skinniest flats boat ever cut from a mold.……they fish with Ugly Sticks, top of the line custom rods, and everything in between.………if you ever had a question about any one of these it wouldn’t take long for fellow members to chime in and give their best advice on the best motor to pair with that Jon boat or the most efficient prop to run on that 6 figure flats machine with a Mercury 400 hanging off the back of it. I gather from your post that you may have had a bad experience somewhere but I’m willing to bet it wasn’t here.


Thank you for your reply and you are correct I did not have any bad experiences here nor was I pointing anyone on here out all I did was agree with the post from EIGHTSKATE. All negative interactions have all been on the water/boat ramps and I should clarify not all have been bad experiences but unfortunately most have. My apologies for any misunderstanding.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Prizepig said:


> Nobody was laughing at the post. It was being pointed out that, at a minimum, the post seemed a little fishy, and as one member mentioned, somewhat reckless. You joined this site 6 months ago and if you’ve checked in from time to time you would have found that this site is overwhelmingly comprised of good hearted outdoorsman who love the sport as much as the next guy and are always willing to answer questions and give their best advice. They run everything from Jon boats to the fastest, skinniest flats boat ever cut from a mold.……they fish with Ugly Sticks, top of the line custom rods, and everything in between.………if you ever had a question about any one of these it wouldn’t take long for fellow members to chime in and give their best advice on the best motor to pair with that Jon boat or the most efficient prop to run on that 6 figure flats machine with a Mercury 400 hanging off the back of it. I gather from your post that you may have had a bad experience somewhere but I’m willing to bet it wasn’t here.


Maybe I'll seem "old school" and I definitely am. FishPond was good 40 years ago and still is today. It's not some exotic honey hole. If a person doesn't have a tunnel and truly know how to run shallow sand then they can park/anchor out front and walk in..Yes, it's a walk but in the right condition I can remember doing that when tunnel hulls weren't even a part of our vocabulary. Tight lines to all!


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

I jump on an airplane and all you naughty chirren are up in a huff. This place is far from well kept or secret. I live 250ish miles from there and know how/when to fish it. Y’all settle down.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thinking something happened there and to get back he is sending as many people to that area to upset someone or group who fishes there?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I love fishing in fishpond. But your boat better get skinny to get there or you may be calling Towboat US more often than you want!


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Aggieangler said:


> I love fishing in fishpond. But your boat better get skinny to get there or you may be calling Towboat US more often than you want!


I know most folks on here are well seasoned operators but POC seems to be the capital of the gulf coast in terms of people parking their shallow water boats on sand bars and edges of channels. I’ve never seen so many people get stuck as I do in POC, mostly because people miss. I’ve run past stuck shallow water boats in a V-bottom because they tried to cut a corner or not go around a sand bar.


----------



## Camper_bob (Jan 7, 2022)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> I know most folks on here are well seasoned operators but POC seems to be the capital of the gulf coast in terms of people parking their shallow water boats on sand bars and edges of channels. I’ve never seen so many people get stuck as I do in POC, mostly because people miss. I’ve run past stuck shallow water boats in a V-bottom because they tried to cut a corner or not go around a sand bar.


BTDT, and guilty.

Was running my "inbound" GPS track (known clear and plenty deep) headed outbound of an area near Port O. Thought I was running it close enough. NOPE. I was about 25 ft off my track, and ran up on sand. Water was super dirty that day and I couldn't see it at all, even after I KNEW it was there. Easy enough to get out, but you gotta be SUPER careful out there.

And not in Port O, but in Rockport, I spent an hour pushing my boat around the shallows of an area unfamiliar to me, trying to find a channel I KNEW HAD to be there!

It's just too darn easy to "miss" when the channels are super narrow and changing constantly. Just a couple feet can make a huge difference; doesn't offer much margin for error.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Posting specific places, with map, makes for a crowd. I'm glad you did well there and thanks for the report.
Internet crowds can really overwhelm a spot. Sometimes it's best to post techniques, types of structure, and how you presented the lure, the conditions and factors like that. It still helps people catch fish, but does not bust a place out with too many people.


----------



## DuramaxMan18 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Im running a non tunnel hull boat so dont worry I wont be in your spot haha.


----------



## CB101 (Sep 19, 2017)

I miss the channel in from Sunday Beach that you could run a 22’ cc in. Now it’s just a long walk. Sigh.


----------



## bigr382000 (May 28, 2006)

ACORDERO said:


> I am a first generation fisherman and I can honestly say that the one thing I hate the most about this sport is how people look down their noses at new people coming into this sport. If you don't have the best gear or running one of the big name boats your are not worthy of their advise instead of giving helpful advise they laugh or point fingers. Much respect for your post.


I agree with your post but there are a lot of 713's & 281's "aka" Tourist that don't deserve information like this. 
Just Say'n


----------

